

Execs Of Sequoia Funded Guruji.com Arrested Over Alleged Copyright Violation - medianama
http://www.medianama.com/2010/04/223-execs-of-sequoia-funded-guruji-com-arrested-over-copyright-violation-in-india/

======
jacquesm
Why is it relevant that they are sequoia funded? This story is mostly India-
centric, so it doesn't look like that has any bearing on what this is all
about.

If anything it will at least assure that they'll have pockets deep enough to
defend themselves.

Also, does a copyright violation warrant an arrest of the executives of a
company?

~~~
CoachRufus87
When your Sequoia funded, you're held to a higher standard just b/c of the
pedigree of the firm (at least in my perception). Also, big names in headlines
garner more clicks.

